# Just a reminder...



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

...that all TTOC members get 10% discount on parts and labour at Aylesbury Audi.

Just been in to see how things are going and was told they won Best Dealer Parts department at the Audi driver awards and made the final 4 for their Service department too


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Your a love..... 8) its just a shame you own a black one..  or I could like you a bit... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: only joking Paul.. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> ...that all TTOC members get 10% discount on parts and labour at Aylesbury Audi.
> 
> Just been in to see how things are going and was told they won Best Dealer Parts department at the Audi driver awards and made the final 4 for their Service department too


Sometimes it's not enough though.

We've just been quoted Â£380 for front discs and pads and rear pads whereas ATS will do it for Â£240. Even with their 10% it's miles off. :?

(A4 btw)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > ...that all TTOC members get 10% discount on parts and labour at Aylesbury Audi.
> ...


Best they would offer I'm afraid Kell. Hopefully it will be useful to some.


----------

